# single fish in 40 gallon



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

My friend has an empty 40 breeder, and she's wondering what would fit nicely in it as a solo fish. Any ideas?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

a Small small knife fish.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

A fancy goldfish would fit in there and be nice to look at without even having to have a heater. NOT a comet! Goldfish are always fun to look at


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Nah, she's not really interested in a goldfish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

An angel, An acara, One mean mbuna such as an Auratus, a firemouth, a dwarf pike. In other words, any small (not dwarf) cichlid.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

an archer fish?(pair maybe?)
maybe like a really big guppy


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

archerfish need a much larger tank dood...


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Move your 15 gallon fish into it, and then put a betta in the 15 gallon.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm partial to the blood parrot. Just the natural orange ones though, not the dyed jellybeans.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

darkfalz:
The tank is in Long Island, I live above NYC. That's not going to be happening.

I like emc7's ideas.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

would a pair of needlefish fit in a 40 B? They're neat little buggers


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

One of the true freshwater puffers


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Word, redpaulhus!

Great idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

My vote would go to one of the larger FW puffers or an Acara (so pretty!). 

I've heard puffers are pretty personable.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Is this tank 3 or 4 foot?

If its 4 foot, I would do:
female green terror
Amphilophus Robertsoni
Salvini
Texas cichlid
"Belly Crawler" pike


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

are 40 breeders 3' x 1.5 or 2' x 2'?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Dwarf pike cichlid.
Amazon Leaf fish.
Leopard Ctenopoma.
Pike Livebearer.
Some kind of spiny eel.
Group of exodus.
Hogchoker ("freshwater" flounder-actually brackish).
I could go on and on, but I'll leave you to ponder over these. :razz:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

40 breeders are 3ftx1.5ft.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Since its a 3 foot, go for a salvini. A lot of attitude in that fish. You should put a bunch of rosys in the tank so you can witness the agression, otherwise many solo fish tend to be boring.


----------

